# 3ds-flashcard scam?



## tbb043 (Jun 25, 2018)

Still don't have my sx pro, account's been sitting at payment accepted for weeks, today no change, except it's gone up in how much they've charged me by several dollars! What the F??? I swear if I knew they were primarily located in China I never would have ordered there, nothing but trouble ordering "from" China (I thought they had a larger US operation than they apparently do) before and here we go again.Never preorder anything from this place. I would hope they offer better service on older products actually already out for years...


----------



## CrossGamerHDX (Jun 25, 2018)

Bought two sxspro from this site and sx switch 
Got both on Friday


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

been using them for years no complaints.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

server lag


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

server lag


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

This site is not a scam. I have bought from them twice and have received my products in like a week.


----------



## Lumince (Jun 25, 2018)

Nope! They are just flooded with emails! When did you order it? First batches were already shipped and if you ordered just recently, you will have to wait a while. If you did free shipping. Its gon a take even longer. I've ordered from them for and have no complaints.


----------



## urdaddy (Jun 25, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> been using them for years no complaints.


how can you use them for years if they just popped up this year!?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

urdaddy said:


> how can you use them for years if they just popped up this year!?


you must have the wrong 3ds-flashcard site i'm talking about this one
http://3ds-flashcard.com/ I'm assuming OP is also referring to it also.


----------



## Lumince (Jun 25, 2018)

urdaddy said:


> how can you use them for years if they just popped up this year!?


Very much lies. I bought something from them like 2 years ago


----------



## DKB (Jun 25, 2018)

urdaddy said:


> how can you use them for years if they just popped up this year!?



Website was up in 2013.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 25, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> Nope! They are just flooded with emails! When did you order it? First batches were already shipped and if you ordered just recently, you will have to wait a while. If you did free shipping. Its gon a take even longer. I've ordered from them for and have no complaints.


i pre ordered one the hour they’d put them up on their site. do u mean they shipped them out to the individual customers already or am i unlucky and didn’t get mine


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought my TX Pro from them and I received mine last week. Granted I was part of the first batch of pre-orders.

Also, 3DS-Flashcard never updated my status to "item shipped" it just stayed as "payment accepted" until I got a txt message from DHL Shipping last Tuesday saying that my item had shipped, so you may have to wait a bit longer until you get a message/notification saying it has shipped. I also had to pay and extra $20 customs duty tax (on top of everything else) so maybe that's why you got charged a bit more?

Hope this info helps,

Oh and if you do ever hear back from them, expect them to refer to you as "my dear" hahaha


----------



## Lumince (Jun 25, 2018)

McWhiters9511 said:


> i pre ordered one the hour they’d put them up on their site. do u mean they shipped them out to the individual customers already or am i unlucky and didn’t get mine


They shipped out the free shipping ones towards the US and I believe they sent the USPS and the outrageous $30-$40 shipping ones to the US as well ti ship them to homes. It might just take longer to get to some people


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 25, 2018)

Vic_Vinegar said:


> I bought my TX Pro from them and I received mine last week. Granted I was part of the first batch of pre-orders.
> 
> Also, 3DS-Flashcard never updated my status to "item shipped" it just stayed as "payment accepted" until I got a txt message from DHL Shipping last Tuesday saying that my item had shipped, so you may have to wait a bit longer until you get a message/notification saying it has shipped. I also had to pay and extra $20 customs duty tax (on top of everything else) so maybe that's why you got charged a bit more?
> 
> ...



Did you get express shipping or usps?

I got USPS and ordered mine on may 20th.


----------



## pu1se80 (Jun 25, 2018)

I purchased from US first day of pre-orders. Used free shipping so I don't expect to see it for at least a couple weeks. Knew this going in. Not concerned but will be if August starts to roll around with no delivery.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 25, 2018)

I've used this site for all my modchip needs


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jun 25, 2018)

Could we just make a new topic and explain everyone that just because you ordered in may and still have not gotten your sx pro doesn't mean that the store is a scam?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

Theyre a scam to me. Pre-ordered my SX Pro about a month ago. I know it came out on the 15th but its now the 25th and nothing has been shipped out. I emailed them several times and they don't have a good grasp on English so they couldn't help.

Filed a paypal dispute so guess I'll see where that takes me.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 25, 2018)

I've used them a few times, never had any issuses. In fact, they're awesome. They ship from the US which is way better than having to wait for something from China. Shipping was relatively quick too. Definitely not a scam, sometimes there are glitches in the matrix, sounds like one of those times.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 25, 2018)

Robfozz said:


> Theyre a scam to me. Pre-ordered my SX Pro about a month ago. I know it came out on the 15th but its now the 25th and nothing has been shipped out. I emailed them several times and they don't have a good grasp on English so they couldn't help.
> 
> Filed a paypal dispute so guess I'll see where that takes me.


yeah that makes them scammers /s
because you couldnt wait and their English is bad

ok then


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

jakkal said:


> yeah that makes them scammers /s
> because you couldnt wait and their English is bad
> 
> ok then


Yeah dude waiting over 10 days for something I pre-ordered to even just be shipped and then being told by their customer service to just "buy another one" really seems legit


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought the OS license only from them got it hours after release may use them since they're US based in the future i feel you maybe batch #2 and those won't arrive til July from what i heard


----------



## jakkal (Jun 25, 2018)

Robfozz said:


> Yeah dude waiting over 10 days for something I pre-ordered to even just be shipped and then being told by their customer service to just "buy another one" really seems legit


I don't believe that. theyve been pretty good with me


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 26, 2018)

Yami Anubis ZX said:


> Did you get express shipping or usps?
> 
> I got USPS and ordered mine on may 20th.


I opted for the express shipping as that method seemed to be the fastest way of delivery


----------



## ZachSZ (Jun 26, 2018)

I pre-ordered mine the day they went up for 3ds-flashcard and they have yet to ship mine out or they forgot to update with tracking. I won't be using them in the future.


----------

